# Brita water filter, ppm and ph



## happy.fuzz (Feb 20, 2008)

I got ppm and ph stick reader today and so I thought I would just check it out with my tap vs. brita filtered water (filter pitcher). Tap ppm was 185 and the ph was 9.5 - sick! Post Brita filtered water was ppm 117 and the ph was 6.5 friggin sweet. Just thought I'd let yall know.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 20, 2008)

The problem with a Brita filter is capacity, for a small soil grow it will be fine. VV


----------



## happy.fuzz (Feb 21, 2008)

Well I have the large capacity spigot dispenser. Takes a while yes, but I got the time and I dont have the money for RO system hehe. I was gonna get a Mr clean system for car washing (uses a small ro filter). I figured I would get two uses out of this though. I am probably gonna get Mr. Clean system though next paycheck. But Ill have to get a garden hose and attachment for my sink faucet.


----------



## lorenzo08 (Aug 5, 2008)

did you ever get the mr clean filter? I'm very interested to know the ppm outcome of your test.


----------



## Gmrpr7 (Aug 5, 2008)

International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - DIY Reverse Osmosis - For Scale Grower - Cheap, Portable, & Effective
Here's a link that shows how effective it is. Only 7 more ppm than distilled.


----------



## lorenzo08 (Aug 5, 2008)

Gmrpr7 said:


> International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - DIY Reverse Osmosis - For Scale Grower - Cheap, Portable, & Effective
> Here's a link that shows how effective it is. Only 7 more ppm than distilled.



great link, thanks!!


----------



## alucardz (Jan 7, 2009)

Where'd you get the ppm reader? How much $?


----------



## robotninja (Jan 7, 2009)

Awesome link man, great alternative to expensive RO machines.

My tap water is over 600 PPM!!! Hopefully this will do the job.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 30, 2009)

I just ordered a pH meter, up, & down; i also ordered a PPM meter, and calibraton fluid......

What is the best and cheapest (under 30 bucks) to filter my water so that my ppm is low as hell... or should i really worry about it?


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 6, 2009)

bump......


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Apr 27, 2009)

Does the ppm have a direct link to the ph number? I have some strips that read ppm, but i want to know the ph number.


----------

